# Record breaking Retic



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 11, 2016)

http://news.sky.com/story/1676464/captured-python-could-be-worlds-longest-snake?

Nice looking animal

- - - Updated - - -

And now reports are that it died 3 days later. Does this seem a bit strange to anyone else?

http://www.focus-fen.net/news/2016/04/11/403322/longest-ever-captured-python-dies-in-malaysia.html?


----------

